# trumpet



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I found a trumpet growing at the bottom of the garden yesterday.

I rooted it oot. 8)


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Time to get your coat lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry, I thought this was the Jokes forum.

Nooooooo !


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Harsh fellas :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Needs a muffler Brian. Are you going voluntarily :lol: Was it growing with the tubas - oh no you've got me at it now :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> Was it growing with the tubas - oh no you've got me at it now :roll:


 :lol:


----------

